# Northbound Cross-border Bus



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anyone have experience taking the bus northbound across the border into the USA—such as Greyhound, Turimex, etc? My question is specifically about how to cancel an FMM along the way. I know that buses stop at the border INM office upon crossing southbound, but do they stop at the border INM office just before crossing northbound as well?

(I ask specifically for the Laredo crossing, but I'm sure the procedure would be the same at any crossing point.)


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Last time I did that the bus stopped at US immigration and no one asked to cancel the FMM. When I came back with my family we just got new tourist cards.


----------



## Future Retiree (Feb 6, 2020)

kphoger said:


> Does anyone have experience taking the bus northbound across the border into the USA—such as Greyhound, Turimex, etc? My question is specifically about how to cancel an FMM along the way. I know that buses stop at the border INM office upon crossing southbound, but do they stop at the border INM office just before crossing northbound as well?
> 
> (I ask specifically for the Laredo crossing, but I'm sure the procedure would be the same at any crossing point.)


This is a good and valid question. In my experience, northbound buses don't stop at the INM office on the border. (Once, long ago, I remember they stopped at a checkpoint on the highway several miles south of the border, and the agent collected my FMM.)

I think the vast majority of people just don't worry about it and and don't have any problems. But it always concerns me, because in theory, if you don't "check out," you could be fined for overstaying.

Since I live near the border, what I have decided to do the next time a bus doesn't stop is to go back and turn the FMM in on my own a day or two later. Failing that, I understand there is an address you can send it to, but I haven't investigated that.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for your answers.

As for returning to the INM office the next day, that wouldn't really be an option for someone like me, whose final destination in the USA would be hundreds of miles into the USA. And, from the sound of it, my suspicion was correct: buses don't stop on the Mexican side.

In that case, I think it would probably be wise to book two separate bus tickets: one on the Mexican side, going as far as the border, and another onward from the border into the US—leaving enough time in between to walk or take a taxi to the INM office. This is unfortunate, as it means not being able to book a direct ticket from, say, Monterrey to San Antonio or Dallas.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Any number of people, including myself, have not turned in their Tourist Card... what you are calling an FMM.... upon exiting Mexico, and got another one the next time they re-entered. Mine was as recent as January and exit and re-entry was about 3 weeks apart.


----------

